# PNY SD Card, good brand?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Been looking around for a good deal on SD cards as a backup when I go on trips, etc.

Is PNY a good brand? This a good deal?
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...665000FS10075512&catid=11433&logon=&langid=EN


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't heard any bad things about PNY, only good, and that is a pretty good price for a 2 pack of 1GB cards. I do wonder if these are high speed cards though. If not, you will experience lag between taking the last photo and being ready to take a new one. I'd stick with the Lexar high speed if this is critical for you. If not, by all means go for it.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

90% of the "generic" SD out there is just rebranded Toshiba memory.

I have no idea why they don't just advertise it as Toshiba.


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

I bought them last weekend.It was a nice jump from my 32mb card in my camera and really added to my aged RCA Lyra MP3 player receiving the second card.They vary well may be slower cards but at that price you really can't complain.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I would consider them high speed at 66X plus; one reviewer's comment at FS:

Very impressed, 7/14/2006
Reviewer: Zibo, Ottawa
Tried on my MP3 player and all works fine. Interm of speed, these cards are underrated.I got 11MBs reading speed and 4MBs writing speed on one of my card readers. That is 66X+ And it is even as fast as my 133X OCZ SD for reading speedOCZ reading speed is limited by the reader. Writing on OCZ is 7MBsDefinitely a good buy.


----------

